# Scratch Dinner rolls !!!! Bread machine dough!



## slapaho_injun (Feb 26, 2019)

1 1/4 cup milk (scalded) 2 minutes in microwave 

1 egg slightly beaten

1/2 stick of butter (melted)

1 tsp salt

1/4 Cup sugar

3 strong (slightly over the top) cups bread flour

1 tbsp instant yeast ....or 1 1/4 tbsp Active dry yeast 

Set breadmaker on regular or basic dough mode (should take 1 1/2 hrs +\-) 

Remove a handful of dough from breadmaker at a time and form into balls. Makes about 15-18 balls , a little bigger than egg size . I use rubber gloves and spray cooking spray on my hands to minimize sticking to dough. Yup - Put left pointer finger and thumb tips together , then push dough up thru that hole with right middle finger to form egg sized dough ball then twist it off and set it in the pan. 

Cover with a towel and let rise for 20-30 minutes in warm area 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Remove towel and bake for 9 minutes, rotate the pan & then bake another 6 minutes 

Remove from oven. Let sit out til they cool. 

Brush melted butter on rolls or don’t. I don’t.  

They keep for a week or so, without getting green or funky.


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice nothing better than fresh rolls


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks good .


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 27, 2019)

I've had a bread-making machine for 20+ years and I would say that over half of the time I use it for making dough (pizza, rolls, etc.) rather than bread. For small amounts it is way easier than using a dough hook in the stand mixer. 

Great looking rolls!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 27, 2019)

DUDE!  No idea you could use it JUST for dough...


----------



## slapaho_injun (Feb 27, 2019)

I only use it for dough too. I don’t like how the bread comes out. Just as good a fresh bakery in town.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice looking rolls there. Yup we have used ours just for dough too.

Warren


----------

